# Quiebra MediaMarkt?



## Juez (27 Sep 2022)

MediaMarkt, al borde de la quiebra, pone en riesgo miles de empleos en España

Como termine quebrando MM, y con lo bien que va ECI, los de Amazon sí que van a hacerse dueños del mercado. Va a ser un puro oligopolio.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (27 Sep 2022)

Y decían que no eran tontos jojojojojojojojojo


----------



## Busher (27 Sep 2022)

Demasiado piden para abrir el articulo. Paso.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (27 Sep 2022)

a tomar por culo por gitanos


----------



## zirick (27 Sep 2022)

Cerraron redline porque les hacía competencia, pues ahora nutrición.


----------



## Bizarroff (27 Sep 2022)

La última vez que entré a un MierdaMarkt todavía se pagaba en maravedís


----------



## Pablem0s (27 Sep 2022)

En 2004 me comí un monitor Sony de 400 pavos con decenas de píxels muertos por todos lados y se negaron a cambiármelo o devolverme el dinero. Por supuesto no les he comprado ni un triste pendrive desde aquello. Karma is a bitch.


----------



## El Pionero (27 Sep 2022)

No me sorprende. Con esa mierda servicio postventa, si servicio técnico de Mierda y que venden luego cosas usadas.

Me sorprende que hayan durado mucho.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (27 Sep 2022)

Un colega chipeó mal una PS2, luego compró una nueva en MM y devolvió la vieja brickeada.


----------



## El Pionero (27 Sep 2022)

Pues pertenecían a Makro









Media Markt y Makro se separan: Grupo Metro se divide en dos empresas independientes


Los accionistas del grupo de distribución Metro, propietario de Media Markt, han aprobado la escisión definitiva en dos compañías independientes, una de alimentación y la otra de electrónica.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Sr Julian (27 Sep 2022)

Mediamark negocio que vivía de la burbuja inmobiliaria, demasiado ha durado.


----------



## lucky starr (27 Sep 2022)

Este invierno va a ser como 2008 o peor. 

Las empresas grandes arrastran a las pequeñas.


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Sep 2022)

No me extrañaria, la gente que compra productos tipo los que venden mediamarkt, es gente que usa intensivamente hinternec y tiendas online en lugar de tiendas fisica.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Sep 2022)

Hace 15-20 años este tipo de negocios tenía sentido. 
Ahora los PC son más baratos y cualquier cosa la compras online y rápido.


----------



## Kluster (27 Sep 2022)

Juez dijo:


> Como termine quebrando MM, y con lo bien que va ECI, los de Amazon sí que van a hacerse dueños del mercado. Va a ser un puro oligopolio.



Por eso hay que intentar NO COMPRAR en Amazon, en la medida de lo posible.


----------



## GT5 (27 Sep 2022)

No devolución -> que mueran y rápido.


----------



## Pablem0s (27 Sep 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hace 15-20 años este tipo de negocios tenía sentido.
> *Ahora los PC son más baratos* y cualquier cosa la compras online y rápido.



¿Cómo?

Antes te hacías un pepino de PC de sobremesa para jugar a la última por 700-800 pavos y ahora no bajan de 1200-1300.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (27 Sep 2022)

Medaigualtodo dijo:


> Y decían que no eran tontos jojojojojojojojojo



jojojojojojojojojojo


----------



## Bizarroff (27 Sep 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> ¿Cómo?
> 
> Antes te hacías un pepino de PC de sobremesa para jugar a la última por 700-800 pavos y ahora no bajan de 1200-1300.



¿Cuando se ha podido hacer un PC a la última por 700€?

La última gráfica de gama alta que salió a precio asequible fue la GTX 780 hace 9 años, y el modelo más rancio era la Gigabyte Windforce X3 que valía ya 450€ solo la gráfica. Ponle un i7 3770K y el resto de componentes y se te iba a más de 1200€ de los de hace casi una década. Tradicionalmente como mínimo han sido 1200-1500€ para hacer un PC gaming y tampoco será a la última.


----------



## yixikh (27 Sep 2022)

He visto más de uno vender parte de la tienda y hacerla más pequeña.


----------



## Pablem0s (27 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Cuando se ha podido hacer un PC a la última por 700€?
> 
> La última gráfica de gama alta que salió a precio asequible fue la GTX 780 hace 9 años, y el modelo más rancio era la Gigabyte Windforce X3 que valía ya 450€ solo la gráfica. Ponle un i7 3770K y el resto de componentes y se te iba a más de 1200€ de los de hace casi una década. Tradicionalmente como mínimo han sido 1200-1500€ para hacer un PC y tampoco será a la última.



Yo mismo me hice un PC de la puta hostia en 2003-2004 P4 3400mhz y radeon 9700 pro (la mejor gráfica de la época y la mejor CPU) por ese precio. Y antes de que me vengas con la inflación; no, mi sueldo no ha subido ese 40% desde entonces.


----------



## Yatusabes (27 Sep 2022)

Más gente al paro, la que nos viene encima


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Sep 2022)

Todo lo que he comprado ahi salvo este imac en 2010 que aun uso ha salido defectuoso al poco tiempo, tvs, licuadoras, sospecho que hacen series con menor calidad de componentes para ellos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Sep 2022)

Que hagan un Erte y arreglado.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## element (27 Sep 2022)

Media Markt ha comprado Saturn y hace dos semanas que ha comenzado un proyecto con Criteo.

No creo que vayan a quebrar todavia. Lo que no significa que no pueda pasar en los proximos 2 o 3 años.


----------



## Pablem0s (27 Sep 2022)

element dijo:


> *Media Markt ha comprado Saturn *y hace dos semanas que ha comenzado un proyecto con Criteo.
> 
> No creo que vayan a quebrar todavia. Lo que no significa que no pueda pasar en los proximos 2 o 3 años.



¿Qué va a ser de Irene a partir del año que viene?


----------



## R. P. Feynman (27 Sep 2022)

Seguirán en Canarias. Aquí comprar online es una pesadilla


----------



## Abrojo (27 Sep 2022)

PCComponentes, joder


----------



## Bibliotecario* (27 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Todo lo que he comprado ahi salvo este imac en 2010 que aun uso ha salido defectuoso al poco tiempo, tvs, licuadoras, sospecho que hacen series con menor calidad de componentes para ellos.



Nah, yo le compré una TV a mi suegro allí y todavía la tiene después de varios años. Yo me compré una máquina de afeitar que igual va para los 18 años. Tampoco exageremos.

Y si quiebra todavía tenemos a PC Componentes

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Sep 2022)

Mal servicio
Mucha mierda de lotes que no han pasado el control de calidad de otras tiendas y que mediamark los compra igual
Mucha superficie de exposición (nos gusta tocar el producto y llevárnoslo puesto, pero el futuro es tienda física pequeña donde te asesoren y hagas tu reserva digital cosa que mediamarkt ya tiene)







Para salvar el tema, necesita, cierre total de sus tiendas físicas de gran superficie. Buscar locales pequeños en centros comerciales o puntos céntricos. Con un modelo de pequeños locales digitales, incluso pueden aventurarse a convertirse en comercio de barrio.
Mejorar calidad, mejorar logística y transporte, mejorar servicio técnico,...

Si no, con la crisis del ECI, miró, tien21, bazar el regalo,... como bien decís, Amazon está a un paso llevárselo calentito


----------



## Palimpsesto. (27 Sep 2022)

Más nutrición.
Tendrán más tiempo para aplaudir a las 8.
Recordad todos estos decian en la pandemia:
NUNCA HE ESTADO MEJOR
JOSEROS HDLGP POR COLABORACIONISTAS


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (27 Sep 2022)

Mediamarkt: Su dueño propone 3.500 despidos en Europa mientras señala lo mal que va España


El grupo alemán Ceconomy, que opera en doce mercados de Europa, anuncia 14 cierres de tiendas en todo el Continente por pérdida de rentabilidad post covid y advierte de que vendrán más clausuras.




okdiario.com





La noticia es del 2020


----------



## Boston molestor (27 Sep 2022)

No voy ni para ver de cerca los móviles.


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> La última vez que entré a un MierdaMarkt todavía se pagaba en maravedís



Cuando eran de oro o de vellón?


----------



## reneciq (27 Sep 2022)

Empresa con precios abusivos llena de comerciales que engañan a pacos, charos y borregos varios, y con servicio postventa de mierda por lo que he escuchado. No se podía saber.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Sep 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> ¿Cómo?
> 
> Antes te hacías un pepino de PC de sobremesa para jugar a la última por 700-800 pavos y ahora no bajan de 1200-1300.



Si quieres algo de cierta calidad, lo pagarás.
Pero si quieres algo "normal" para internet y poco más, hay cosas muy baratas.
Antes había poca oferta y la que había era cara. 
Hoy día una mierda de ordenador para salir del paso, lo compras por internet y rápido sin más complicaciones.


Antes, una lavadora costaba lo equivalente a un sueldo. Era algo caro y uno se miraba bien qué compraba y donde.
Hoy, una lavadora cuesta 300 euros. Te la compras por internete y listos.


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Todo lo que he comprado ahi salvo este imac en 2010 que aun uso ha salido defectuoso al poco tiempo, tvs, licuadoras, sospecho que hacen series con menor calidad de componentes para ellos.



Más fácil, yo pienso que se quedan con lo que devuelven de otras. Casi siempre están reembalados


----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Sep 2022)

¿Es donde te venden maquinillas de afeitar llenas de pelos?


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Sep 2022)

cuando hacen dia sin iva tienen los mismos precios que en una tienda online. no se puede competir con lo online, la gente va alli a mirar las cosas y luego lo compra en amazon, hacen de escaparate gratis


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Sep 2022)

Y no quiero ni imaginar lo que pagarán de luz hoy en día en cada tienda.

Estas noticias serán un goteo constante a partir de ahora. Colapso mundial de la economía manda.


----------



## Busher (27 Sep 2022)

Este es el foro en que, por alguna razon, han caido todos los que han comprado algo en MediaMarkt, les ha salido defectuoso y no les han dejado devolverlo. Pero a la vez tambien estan todos los que conocen a alguien que metio un melon en la caja de un microondas y le aceptaron la devolucion.

Que cosas Hoiga.

Mil cosas he comprado yo alli... y ninguna me ha salido mal que yo recuerde.


----------



## Albion (27 Sep 2022)

Pero no habían cerrado ya?


----------



## Valencianin (27 Sep 2022)

Pues en Valencia acaban de abrir otra tienda, tan mal no debe de ir. La fuente no parece muy fiable…


----------



## Insurrección (27 Sep 2022)

La última vez que estuve en un MediaMarkt aka Saturn, me atendió una ministra.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Sep 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> En 2004 me comí un monitor Sony de 400 pavos con decenas de píxels muertos por todos lados y se negaron a cambiármelo o devolverme el dinero. Por supuesto no les he comprado ni un triste pendrive desde aquello. Karma is a bitch.



Tú lo que te has comido es un montón de pollas, mariconazo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Sep 2022)

No sé si va haber tanto ministerio para tanta cajera despedida


----------



## DEREC (27 Sep 2022)

Una pena, era el sitio perfecto para manosear los productos que vas a comprar online.


----------



## fxno (27 Sep 2022)

Empresa alemana, ninguna pena.


----------



## Dadaista (27 Sep 2022)

Su servicio postventa era desastroso. Sus garantías y financiera un escandalo. Mi mando de tv marca OK, no lo cubría al no ser inteligente. No lo ponía en ningún sitio. Los empleados no sabian que marca fabricaba la Ok, me dieron un mando que no valía. Al final me lo.srreglo en 5 minutos el de un bazar. Cuando compre la TV inueva al Corte Inglés, y la lavadora, el lavavajillas y el iPhone de la niña. Cosas mas básicas por Amazon


----------



## parcifal (27 Sep 2022)

Normal sólo vendían seguros y el espacio para las marcas. O sea, humo con un servicio post-venta nefasto.


----------



## Insert Coin (27 Sep 2022)

Veo lo tuyo y subo la apuesta. Acompañé a un colega a elegir una tablet de 8" para su niño. Total, que la paga en caja, y como no sabía el color, la abre en la misma caja, con la cajera al lado. Nuestra sorpresa, que la caja estaba VACÍA. 
Entró y se llevó otra, pero si la llega a abrir en casa, se come los mocos. Visto con mis ojos


----------



## Cormac (27 Sep 2022)

El día que prohíban el dinero en efectivo cierran.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Sep 2022)

Ultimamente cada vez que entro en un Media Markt esta bastante vacío para lo que fue... Y las cajas sin gente.


----------



## Morgan el gato (27 Sep 2022)

Ni uno solo de los pendrives que compre en esa charcuteria ha durado tres formateos y un par de discos externos a la chatarreria al poco tiempo, desde luego venden productos con poca o ninguna calidac.


----------



## Pablem0s (27 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Esa gráfica por si sola ya valía casi 400 pavos buscando ofertas, y lo se porque yo también la tuve, la última gráfica AGP que compré pero aún con todo no era la mejor porque había una Radeon 9800 Pro superior.



La 9700pro era fácilmente overclockeable a los valores de la 9800pro por BIOS pues su única diferencia era que venía capada pero compartían idéntica estructura, y no me obligues a buscar la factura porque ni por asomo me costó el precio que comentas. Querer negar que con toda la estafa de la carencia de microchips el precio de los PCs se ha disparado es estar muy ciego.

PD: Búscame ahora la mejor tarjeta del mercado en la actualidad por esos 400€ a ver si tienes suerte.


----------



## Abelinoz (27 Sep 2022)

Joder voy a acabar dejando de leer Burbuja cuanto cuñadismo.

-Razon 1, no han acabado de adaptarse a la parte Online
-Razon 2, siempre han vendido con poquísimo margen 
-Razon 3, la estructura que tienen es pesadisima, las tiendas valen un cojín para mantenerlas.

y así un largo Etc

En el mundillo se le llama retailapocalipsis


----------



## Risitas (27 Sep 2022)

Mucho ha aguantado MierdaMarket


----------



## remosinganas (27 Sep 2022)

" el canario en la mina huliooo"


----------



## asiqué (27 Sep 2022)

y que mas da? sera por tiendas


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (27 Sep 2022)

Juez dijo:


> MediaMarkt, al borde de la quiebra, pone en riesgo miles de empleos en España
> 
> Como termine quebrando MM, y con lo bien que va ECI, los de Amazon sí que van a hacerse dueños del mercado. Va a ser un puro oligopolio.



Me nutre, que le den por el culo a esos hijos de la gran puta del mierda markt.


----------



## Rusla (27 Sep 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> ¿Cómo?
> 
> Antes te hacías un pepino de PC de sobremesa para jugar a la última por 700-800 pavos y ahora no bajan de 1200-1300.



Gracias que estaba flipando. Estoy ahi rezandole a mi ordenador para que siga andando de lo inflados que están. Menos mal que lo tunee a tiempo. Me niego a comprar a esos precios.


----------



## usuario baneado (27 Sep 2022)

A nivel de PCinCompetentes


----------



## lucky starr (27 Sep 2022)

Es del siglo pasado. Está totalmente desfasado el modelo, la imagen, etc.

Me recuerda a los PC City, un modelo que nació muerto.

O a los GAME, con esa imagen de principios de los años 2000.


----------



## SaImón (27 Sep 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> La 9700pro era fácilmente overclockeable a los valores de la 9800pro por BIOS pues su única diferencia era que venía capada pero compartían idéntica estructura, y no me obligues a buscar la factura porque ni por asomo me costó el precio que comentas. Querer negar que con toda la estafa de la carencia de microchips el precio de los PCs se ha disparado es estar muy ciego.
> 
> PD: Búscame ahora la mejor tarjeta del mercado en la actualidad por esos 400€ a ver si tienes suerte.



En marzo de 2008 mil dolares equivalían a 640 euros, hoy son 1040...


----------



## Rextor88 (27 Sep 2022)

En su día cayó PCCity, en el que por cierto curré y fue el mejor trabajo y ambiente de mi vida. Pena que desaparecieran.

Media Markt fue bueno en épocas pasadas, pero ya no tiene aliciente.


----------



## Pajirri (27 Sep 2022)

he comprado cosas y todo Ok, me mola ir a ver insitu las teles de 80" - 100" que en algun momento pillare para el salon


----------



## wintermute81 (27 Sep 2022)

Me nutre, os jodeis perros.
Vendedle consoladores a los travelos de podemos.


----------



## Shy (27 Sep 2022)

A mi me alegraría que quebraran. Es una tienda de mierda.


----------



## Rextor88 (27 Sep 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Es del siglo pasado. Está totalmente desfasado el modelo, la imagen, etc.
> 
> Me recuerda a los PC City, un modelo que nació muerto.
> 
> O a los GAME, con esa imagen de principios de los años 2000.



Los Game nunca los he entendido, la gente compra los juegos "nuevos" abiertos y siguen petados, al menos los que veo en centro comercial de mi zona.

PC City era como más moderno o tenía más "caché" que MediaMarkt en imagen y clientela. MediaMarkt siempre ha hecho anuncios de subnormales "yo no soy tonto" y más desenfadado todo. Lo comento porque yo curré en PCCity y la clientela era adulta y muy seria, de la que fácilmente se dejaba la pasta y no estatimaba en nada, aunque es cierto que muchos aspectos del negocio estaban desfasados (había que hacer mucho papeleo cuando alguien iba a comprar algo y el cliente se cansaba).


----------



## alguno2 (27 Sep 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Este es el foro en que, por alguna razon, han caido todos los que han comprado algo en MediaMarkt, les ha salido defectuoso y no les han dejado devolverlo. Pero a la vez tambien estan todos los que conocen a alguien que metio un melon en la caja de un microondas y le aceptaron la devolucion.
> 
> Que cosas Hoiga.
> 
> Mil cosas he comprado yo alli... y ninguna me ha salido mal que yo recuerde.



Yo de la posventa de Mediamarkt solo puedo hablar bien. Siempre han cumplido con creces. Pero mi historia con ellos acabó un día de esos de venta sin IVA en que les compré un televisor Panasonic de plasma, y a semana una tienda física de barrio lo tenía trescientos euros mas barato. Ahí se acabaron para mí.


----------



## Rextor88 (27 Sep 2022)

alguno2 dijo:


> Yo de la posventa de Mediamarkt solo puedo hablar bien. Siempre han cumplido con creces. Pero mi historia con ellos acabó un día de esos de venta sin IVA en que les compré un televisor Panasonic de plasma, y a semana una tienda física de barrio lo tenía trescientos euros mas barato. Ahí se acabaron para mí.



Muchos euros de diferencia para el mismo modelo. No sería que el de la tienda de barrio era diferente modelo o imitación?


----------



## greendoormas (27 Sep 2022)

Ojalá...y los que están currando ahí que se jodan, que a sabiendas engañan a los tontos del culo que compran por ignorancia...
Tiempo llevo soñando con ello


----------



## Cosme Oriol (27 Sep 2022)

Juez dijo:


> MediaMarkt, al borde de la quiebra, pone en riesgo miles de empleos en España
> 
> los de Amazon sí que van a hacerse dueños del mercado. Va a ser un puro oligopolio.



Que coincidencia eh?


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Sep 2022)

Esos parados te los mete debajo de la alfombra Yoli en cero coma, que siga la fiesta


----------



## alguno2 (27 Sep 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Muchos euros de diferencia para el mismo modelo. No sería que el de la tienda de barrio era diferente modelo o imitación?



No. Exactamente el mismo. Lo comprobé letra por letra.


----------



## SolyCalma (27 Sep 2022)

Es un negocio que esta pasado de moda teniendo en cuenta las compras online, ahora bien da cosa pensar que los MM se vayan a la mierda pues son gigantescos y dan vidilla a la zona en donde estén, es el fin de una era.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (27 Sep 2022)

Era glorioso en sus tiempos pillar un disco externo de 300GB y pegarle el cambiazo por uno de 30GB y ni se enteraban. Se ponía el de atención al cliente muy tonto viendo en el programa de verificación un tres con una ristra de números después y palante, devolución de la pasta.


----------



## Lian (27 Sep 2022)

Ojalá...


----------



## RmBo (27 Sep 2022)

Pero... ¿Ya no les da margen lo de vender los seguros para todo o cobrar 20€ por instalar el Open Office?


----------



## estroboscopico (27 Sep 2022)

Os creéis cualquier mierda.

Yo mañana doy de alta un servidor, publico noticias de este tipo y me forro con la publicidad y con los datos que vendo de mis visitantes, que antes tienen que aceptar para leer mis noticias inventadas.

Es como este foro, llena de noticias inventadas y mierdas políticas para que la gente siga volviendo y el dueño de este foro siga ganando dinero por cada impresión de publicidad o click, eso sí, hay que estar continuamente metiendo salsa con temas del tipo que sea, como noticias de este tipo, mierdas de política o cualquier cosa de actualidad que sirva para salsear.


----------



## Otto_69 (27 Sep 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Por eso hay que intentar NO COMPRAR en Amazon, en la medida de lo posible.



Tienen los mejores precios, envios a casa en un dia gratis y si tienes algun problema te lo recogen y devuelven el dinero sin problema.
Pero voy a ir a comprar a MM o a ECI porque...patata.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (27 Sep 2022)

Ya decía yo. Esta tarde pasé por uno y estaba semi vacío, no te atendían o de mala gana. Todo desordenado, como en un saldo. Apenas tenían personal antes, pero no tengo queja de lo que compré, aunque si te clavan a escondidas porque eres tonto.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> A mi me alegraría que quebraran. Es una tienda de mierda.



+10000000

Sólo sirve para estafar viejos que no se conectan a la internet.

Su quiebra mi nutrición. Y todas las empleadas que se pasean por el local y cuando les preguntas algo te miran con cara de oler mierda... que ejerzan masivamente.

Puta mierda de cadena.


----------



## ChortiHunter (27 Sep 2022)

No tendrá nada que ver con que el gobierno financiado por amazon y las farmacéuticas te pidan el código nazi para entrar dentro de esos establecimientos


----------



## alfamadrid (28 Sep 2022)

Os acordáis de Saturn? La puta mierda inventada por ellos para burlar a hacienda ?


----------



## EL BRAYAN (28 Sep 2022)

Juez dijo:


> MediaMarkt, al borde de la quiebra, pone en riesgo miles de empleos en España
> 
> Como termine quebrando MM, y con lo bien que va ECI, los de Amazon sí que van a hacerse dueños del mercado. Va a ser un puro oligopolio.



El 30 de septiembre inauguran en Madrid un espacio de 8000 m2.


----------



## cuñado de bar (28 Sep 2022)

La primera vez que fui, fue a finales del 2003. Entonces no había ninguno por mi zona. No estaba mal para la época. Había rebajas de videojuegos, películas, que antes la segunda mano no era como ahora. Pero empezaron a vender mierda china a precio de primeras marcas. Recuerdo comprar los primeros mp3/mp4 y romper al poco tiempo. Mucha gente se quejaba de lo mismo. La gente decía que compraban lotes defectuosos más baratos, porque no solía pasar comprando en otras tiendas.

Al hacerse famosa, empezó a recortar en atención al cliente. Las famosas devoluciones. Que no te devolvían las cosas si estaban abiertas, te ponían pegas o tardaban mucho en tramitar garantías. Con la llegada masiva de tiendas online y amazon, perdió sentido la tienda.

Otra cosa. Era una empresa covidiana. A una mujer con certificado médico, no le dejaron acceder al centro sin mascarilla. Le dijeron que comprase online, que era política de la empresa.


----------



## hyugaa (28 Sep 2022)

Muchas cosas van a quebrar en Alemania y en Europa

mirar del lado de los yankee se estaran descojonando


----------



## apolyon (28 Sep 2022)

Lo sabía, yo no soy tonto.


----------



## apolyon (28 Sep 2022)

Pero si Amazon no vende más barato que otras tiendas online…


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Sep 2022)

yixikh dijo:


> He visto más de uno vender parte de la tienda y hacerla más pequeña.



es habitual que cuando se reduce la superficie de una tienda no levante ya la cabeza.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Sep 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Pero si Amazon no vende más barato que otras tiendas online…



el cliente que queda en amazon es el que le puede la inercia...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y no quiero ni imaginar lo que pagarán de luz hoy en día en cada tienda.
> 
> Estas noticias serán un goteo constante a partir de ahora. Colapso mundial de la economía manda.



todo va segun el plan...


----------



## Hamazo (28 Sep 2022)

No sólo las políticas que tienen. Es que la mayoría de frikadas como buenas televisiones, juegos, películas que dejan un montón de pasta. Se venden a mejor precio en sitios como Amazon.

El caso de las películas se piden a Italia o el resto de países mucho más baratas e incluye castellano. Muchas no están ni editadas aquí. Los frikis se dejan pasta pero cuidan mucho todo lo que compran, se dejan la vida en la colección.

Donde se hace pasta es en las familias, que si lavadoras, neveras cada dos años. Televisión cada x tiempo y demás parafernalia. Pero es que familias cada vez hay menos, y la gente que se queda soltera a la larga consume mucho menos en algunos productos porque los cuidan y tienen menos trote.

Yo mismo soy ejemplo de ello, y mis cercanos. En cambio familiares casados y con hijos , cada dos por tres por algo allí, en Amazon, etcétera. Que si se han cargado el mando, que si no seque a petado etcétera.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Sep 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Su servicio postventa era desastroso. Sus garantías y financiera un escandalo. Mi mando de tv marca OK, no lo cubría al no ser inteligente. No lo ponía en ningún sitio. Los empleados no sabian que marca fabricaba la Ok, me dieron un mando que no valía. Al final me lo.srreglo en 5 minutos el de un bazar. Cuando compre la TV inueva al Corte Inglés, y la lavadora, el lavavajillas y el iPhone de la niña. Cosas mas básicas por Amazon



Querrás decir OKI.


----------



## NormanMan (28 Sep 2022)

yo trabajé hace años ahí y me despidieron por decir cosas que no gustaban, despilfarraban, compraban producto sin hacer un cálculo de lo que se iba a vender, los proveedores eran un desastre, admitían devoluciones que en ningún caso se podia permitir, no hacian un control exhaustivo del stock, no consolidaban a sus trabajadores, los llevaban a formaciones caras para luego despedirlos al año, ventas engañosas con un seguro asociado que no habías pedido, sacaban las carcasas de los teléfonos y te la vendían a parte y un montón de cosas mas que paso de contar.
Son una joya, no se que tal irá ahora, lo que si hago es comprarles los videojuegos porque siempre tienen el mejor precio.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Sep 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Era glorioso en sus tiempos pillar un disco externo de 300GB y pegarle el cambiazo por uno de 30GB y ni se enteraban. Se ponía el de atención al cliente muy tonto viendo en el programa de verificación un tres con una ristra de números después y palante, devolución de la pasta.



Que HGDLP que eres.


----------



## NormanMan (28 Sep 2022)

element dijo:


> Media Markt ha comprado Saturn y hace dos semanas que ha comenzado un proyecto con Criteo.
> 
> No creo que vayan a quebrar todavia. Lo que no significa que no pueda pasar en los proximos 2 o 3 años.



Mediamarkt pertenece a Saturn de toda la vida porque son los mismos.


----------



## NormanMan (28 Sep 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Era glorioso en sus tiempos pillar un disco externo de 300GB y pegarle el cambiazo por uno de 30GB y ni se enteraban. Se ponía el de atención al cliente muy tonto viendo en el programa de verificación un tres con una ristra de números después y palante, devolución de la pasta.



por Hijos de la grande marlasca como tu, los servicios postventa se han endurecido mucho.


----------



## Sir Connor (28 Sep 2022)

Por suerte ahora mandara el Pp y Vox en España que lo van a arreglar todo todito....


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (28 Sep 2022)

Ni sabía que aún existía, hace tiempo que no compro nada de electrónica.


----------



## EstrellaNegra (28 Sep 2022)

No me extraña, su web es una puta basura.


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Sep 2022)

Conozco a un antiguo proveedor de MM, hace años que esta en otro sector, que hace años ya me decia que no lo veia totalmente fiable a nivel de pagos


----------



## Impresionante (28 Sep 2022)

Juez dijo:


> MediaMarkt, al borde de la quiebra, pone en riesgo miles de empleos en España
> 
> Como termine quebrando MM, y con lo bien que va ECI, los de Amazon sí que van a hacerse dueños del mercado. Va a ser un puro oligopolio.



Entonces tenemos que pagar más por lo mismo para que no cierre media markt?

Hay mucho hipócrita con este tema


----------



## el tio orquestas (28 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> PCComponentes, joder



Y ni esos se salvan.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (28 Sep 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Este invierno va a ser como 2008 o peor.
> 
> Las empresas grandes arrastran a las pequeñas.



Y el personal esperando ver caer hasta el infinito y más allá los índices de las bolsas donde cotizan estas grandes corporaciones que han destrozado el tejido de las pimes de todos los paises occidentales. 
Con la inflación desbocada y el monopolio que se han montado en cualquier momento la tendencia se da la vuelta y se quedan todos viendo el tu da mun con cara de gilipollas.


----------



## Scire (28 Sep 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Por eso hay que intentar NO COMPRAR en Amazon, en la medida de lo posible.



Compro en Amazon muy de vez en cuando, especialmente libros.

He intentado en otras plataformas online y solo he encontrado problemas: precios más caros, envíos lentísimos, que a veces ni llegan, las consiguientes quejas, el estado de los libros...

En las librerías tradicionales físicas, los libros los encuentras a 1 o 2 euros más caro que en Amazon, a eso súmale el tiempo de desplazamiento, el metro, etc. Vamos, que el libro, dígamos de 15 euros, te puede salir mínimo 3 o 4 euros más caro que en Amazon.
Para libros muy específicos -cualquiera que no sea un best-seller-, hay que encargarlos, lo que puede tardar días y semanas, luego ir a recogerlos.
Luego esa nueva ocurrencia de "digitalizar" las etiquetas de algunas tiendas: para saber el precio, tienes que coger el libro, ir al centro de la sala y pasar el código de barras por un escáner, y alguien al que le gusta mirar decenas de libros en una tarde no va a coger todos de la estantería y pasarlos por el escáner.

Parece que las librerías tradicionales conspiran contra ellas mismas para hacer la experiencia del cliente más incómoda y desagradable.

Luego tenemos las mierdas de suscripciones y compartir toda clase de información personal: si quieres comprar algo, ya casi que tienes que echar el currículum y todo tu historial financiero. Yo no voy a suscribirme ni registrarme en mil páginas distintas y cutres, con tediosos procesos, cuando puedo hacerlo solo en una, Amazon, y tengo todo a mi alcance.
Incluso en las tiendas físicas te empiezan a hacer preguntas impertinentes.

Y entiendo las críticas a Amazon, a mí tampoco me hace gracia esta empresa, y si puedo comprar algo en tienda dándome un paseo, lo hago; pero es que los negocios tradicionales han entendido la modernización como burocratización.


----------



## Scire (28 Sep 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> por Hijos de la grande marlasca como tu, los servicios postventa se han endurecido mucho.



Esas actitudes son las que hacen a España el estercolero que es, donde nadie puede fiarse de nadie.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (28 Sep 2022)

Tengo uno al lado de casa, como a tres o cuatro minutos andando, y hace años que no les compro nada. Mala cosa para Mediamarkt si tenemos en cuenta que soy un friki de la electrónica. Su modelo de negocio se está acabando, la electrónica cada vez es mas barata y de peor calidad, mas de usar y tirar, mas de comprar de baratillo allá donde la vendan mas barata con cientos de posibilidades por internet.


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (28 Sep 2022)

Para esa mierda página todas las empresas están quebrando.


Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## T0RRENTE (28 Sep 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Un colega chipeó mal una PS2, luego compró una nueva en MM y devolvió la vieja brickeada.



A mi también me lo han contado.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (28 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> PCComponentes, joder



pccomponentes funciona genial, recomendado.

Envian los paquetes bien protegidos y la política de devolución es muy buena.

La atención también es inmediata.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (28 Sep 2022)

Los comentarios redundan en una cosa; mal servicio y caro. Que esperabais? Yo tambien soy uno de esos que tuvo que padecer el maltrato que ofrece MM a sus clientes.


----------



## Liquidadero (28 Sep 2022)

Hace años compré allí una televisión que a los dos días, literalmente a los dos días, dejó de verse media pantalla. Después de liar la marimorena se empeñaron en que nada de cambiármela, la enviaban al fabricante. Yo dije, "trae para aquí la tele", la metí en el coche, entré a la tienda a por otra y devolví la averiada en lugar de la nueva sin más contratiempos.

Desde entonces no he vuelto a pisar una tienda de esas, hace ya más de 10 años. Al menos la segunda televisión sí que ha salido buena, pero tener que hacer esos trapicheos es siempre algo desagradable.


----------



## SolyCalma (28 Sep 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> No tendrá nada que ver con que el gobierno financiado por amazon y las farmacéuticas te pidan el código nazi para entrar dentro de esos establecimientos



Desarrollalo un poco hasta que punto crees que al gobierno le beneficia amazon, teniendo en cuenta que si la gente va al MM ya de paso cena por ahi, consume gasolina y otras cosas por las que paga impuestos, mas que si pide lo mismo en amazon y cena en casa.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Sep 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Tengo uno al lado de casa, como a tres o cuatro minutos andando, y hace años que no les compro nada. Mala cosa para Mediamarkt si tenemos en cuenta que soy un friki de la electrónica. Su modelo de negocio se está acabando, la electrónica cada vez es mas barata y de peor calidad, mas de usar y tirar, mas de comprar de baratillo allá donde la vendan mas barata con cientos de posibilidades por internet.




Es el nuevo Corte Inglés, ir a la tienda a mirar el producto para después pedirlo por Internet en el lugar más barato.


----------



## Avulense64 (28 Sep 2022)

Juez dijo:


> MediaMarkt, al borde de la quiebra, pone en riesgo miles de empleos en España
> 
> Como termine quebrando MM, y con lo bien que va ECI, los de Amazon sí que van a hacerse dueños del mercado. Va a ser un puro oligopolio.



Empiezan las quiebras a lo grande.


----------



## Kabraloka (28 Sep 2022)

despues de dos medio timos, nunca volví a comprar allí
yo no soy tonto


----------



## Chortina Premium (28 Sep 2022)

Hace años que no piso una tienda de MM, y me encanta la tecnología.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (28 Sep 2022)

No sabia ni que aun estaba abierto. Creo que compre lo ultimo un teléfono en 2016 porque lo necesitaba urgentísimo y no podía esperar al repartidor de Amazon al día siguiente.


----------



## euriborfree (28 Sep 2022)

parece que hicieron un negocio redondo comprando las tiendas de worten para acabar cerrandolas, o al menos cerraron las 2 que yo conocia.


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> PCComponentes, joder



La verdad es que esa empresa ha triunfado


----------



## Viviendo Digno (28 Sep 2022)

Pccomponentes MANDA.


----------



## Eigentum (28 Sep 2022)

Si Mediamarkt no va bien, es porque no es competitivo, no ofrece buenos precios o buen servicio, deberían hacerlo, sería bueno para el mercado que haya un competidor más !!! Un competidor menos no interesa, a mi me gustaba pasear por el Mediamarkt.


----------



## Teuro (28 Sep 2022)

Juez dijo:


> MediaMarkt, al borde de la quiebra, pone en riesgo miles de empleos en España
> 
> Como termine quebrando MM, y con lo bien que va ECI, los de Amazon sí que van a hacerse dueños del mercado. Va a ser un puro oligopolio.



Medimarkt hace su función, en caso de quebrar deberían poner otra cosa para que supla el vacío. Que no es otro que ser el centro de compra de gadgets del último momento, para aquellos productos que los quieres "ya" y no puedes esperar que Amazon te lo envíe en un par de días.


----------



## Teuro (28 Sep 2022)

Otra función del Medimarkt es la de dar salida a productos descatalogados, de ahí sus "ofertas irresistibles". Normalmente cuando vas a otros sitios, como por ejemplo en El Corte Inglés, los modelos ofrecidos por Mediamarkt suelen llevar meses "descatalogados".


----------



## roquerol (28 Sep 2022)

Les deseo lo mejor a los directivos/encargados que gestionan las devoluciones.


----------



## Teuro (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Todo lo que he comprado ahi salvo este imac en 2010 que aun uso ha salido defectuoso al poco tiempo, tvs, licuadoras, sospecho que hacen series con menor calidad de componentes para ellos.



También es usual que Medimarkt ofrezca a un fabricante como HP la venta de decenas de miles de unidades si saca un modelo con especificaciones y calidades rebajadas, es usual, por ejemplo, ver el modelo comercial de un ordenador HP 1234 y que el ofrecido por Mediamarkt sea el HP 1234t.


----------



## Akira. (28 Sep 2022)

Las pocas veces que fui a comprar allí me han atendido mal. Y como dicen por aquí, hay cosas las cuales sospecharía que son de segunda mano, aparte de los precios elevados.

Hace muchos años que no les compro nada, así que si quiebra me da lo mismo.


----------



## geremi (28 Sep 2022)

Yatusabes dijo:


> Más gente al paro, la que nos viene encima



Pues aquí la gente se alegra...


----------



## Akira. (28 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y no quiero ni imaginar lo que pagarán de luz hoy en día en cada tienda.
> 
> Estas noticias serán un goteo constante a partir de ahora. Colapso mundial de la economía manda.



Bueno, sí, pero a las que ya les iban mal de antes, como a MediaMark les irán peor y serán las primeras en cerrar. La próxima que me huelo que caerá será Game.


----------



## Destro (28 Sep 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> En 2004 me comí un monitor Sony de 400 pavos con decenas de píxels muertos por todos lados y se negaron a cambiármelo o devolverme el dinero. Por supuesto no les he comprado ni un triste pendrive desde aquello. Karma is a bitch.



¿Cómo que se negaron? Vd lo lleva en los primeros 15 días tras la compra y LO DEVUELVE. Asunto resuelto. Si quiere prueba suerte con otro Sony o prueba en una marca que dé más garantía (en papel o por experiencia) en cuanto a los pixeles muertos.


----------



## Artorias (28 Sep 2022)

MediaMark es una mierda de tiendas:

- Venta de productos abiertos y devueltos por otros clientes.
- Nefasto servicio de postventa.
- Estafa con los precios. Por ejemplo con los dias "sin IVA", que suben los precios dias antes.
- Etc...

Logico que quiebre, hay que ser gilipollas para comprar algo alli salvo cosas baratas y que dificilmente se rompen como usbs, pilas, auriculares baratos y cosas asi.


----------



## perrosno (28 Sep 2022)

Pues si es cierto, a todo cerdo le llega su San Martín


----------



## The Sentry (28 Sep 2022)

Trabajé en MediaMarkt en cajas y servicio post venta.
No compreis allí. Venden reacondicionados como si fueran moviles nuevos. Los de almacén tienen 0 cuidado, los pedidos a recoger están acumulados y apelotonados en habitáculos de mierda. MediaMarkt es un Banco encubierto, los trabajadores cobran una mierda y solo se llevan algo más cuando hacen tarjetas, que es su negocio principal. Por qué digo esto? Porque si no haces (vendes) un mínimo de tarjetas a los clientes, vas a la calle.
En mi caso así fue, independientemente de que yo era el único que cuadras las cajas y hacia el arqueo bien, o que fuera el único en plantilla capaz de hablar en inglés y atender clientes extranjeros, dió igual porque no hice ni una tarjeta. Y yo que me alegro, no quise hacer ninguna puesto que mi contrato no era de vendedor de tarjetas bancarias, sino de cajero. Si querían que vendiera tarjetas de Banco, que me paguen como a uno del Banco.

MediaMarkt si leeis esto, que os vaya bien y la vida os de TODO lo que os tenga que dar. Agur.


----------



## Charlatan (28 Sep 2022)

Rebequita quita quita dijo:


> Para esa mierda página todas las empresas están quebrando.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk



asi es,los consumidores se estan quedando sin dinero que gastar,dime tu como se mueve el mundo asi......


----------



## Murray's (28 Sep 2022)

Media Markt asi hago yo negocios también vendo cosas y no me hago responsable de lo que vendo ya llamas a la casa tu


----------



## Dadaista (28 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir OKI.



Hay tres marcas, OKI, Ok y otra que suena asi. Vienen de una megafábrica que hay en Turquía que amen de las tres marcas blancas fábrica las históricas europeas (usa su nombre comercial). El del bazar me bajo un codigo del n mando para cada una de las tres y me dijo que una de ellas tenía que ser, y una funciono. Los de mediamark no sabian nada de eso. Vamos que ni el codigo del modelo pudieron darme por lo que el mando universal no servia. Finalmente lo dicho, cosas caras el corte inglés (mas caro pero serios), un poco mas abajo Amazon.


----------



## aris (28 Sep 2022)

su servicio postventa es una basura, precisamente la supervivencia de estos negocios es el servicio postventa, si no ofreces un servicio mejor que Amazon, que no tiene tiendas físicas, estás muerto.


----------



## Knightfall (28 Sep 2022)

Tanta paz lleven como descanso dejan


----------



## Murray's (28 Sep 2022)

aris dijo:


> su servicio postventa es una basura, precisamente la supervivencia de estos negocios es el servicio postventa, si no ofreces un servicio mejor que Amazon, que no tiene tiendas físicas, estás muerto.




Es inexistente su servicio postventa , de hecho en eso se ha basado su éxito cuando hay algún problema se lo come el cliente...


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Sep 2022)

La noticia viene de una web desconocida que ni se abre.

No sé Rick...


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Sep 2022)

Venden tostadoras con queso pegado y aún con miguitas de pan...


----------



## cohynetes (28 Sep 2022)

su miseria mi nutricion


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Sep 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> su miseria mi nutricion



Otro HDGLP.


----------



## cohynetes (28 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Otro HDGLP.



NO QUERIAS SOCIALISMO PERRO? PUES DOS TAZAS
*
CUANTO PEOR MEJOR*

A SEGUIR MAMANDOLA BIEN FUERTE


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Sep 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> NO QUERIAS SOCIALISMO PERRO? PUES DOS TAZAS
> 
> *CUANTO PEOR MEJOR*
> 
> ...



Te equivocas conmigo, mariconazo. No soy del P$O€.


----------



## circodelia2 (28 Sep 2022)

Pues no es de buen criterio que os alegreís algunos por la desaparición de tiendas físicas. 
....


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (28 Sep 2022)

Hace tiempo compraba cosas allí. Siempre me llamó la atención que la fila de pagar tuviera 3 o 4 personas y la de devoluciones 30 o más. 
Se me rompió todo en semanas, o alguna vez en pocos meses. Me cansé y no volví. Otros habrán tenido máás suerte, supongo.


----------



## XXavier (28 Sep 2022)

Yo he tenido muy buena experiencia con MediaMarkt en el tema de devoluciones, pero hace años. Creo que endurecieron la política, y no me extraña que por eso les bajaran las ventas, pero lo de las devoluciones era un coladero, en mi experiencia...

Ceconomy es la empresa de la que MediaMarkt es una de las marcas. Va mal, a lo que parece...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2022)

Mucho han durado para lo que ofrecen.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> +10000000
> 
> Sólo sirve para estafar viejos que no se conectan a la internet.
> 
> ...



la cantidad de viejos langostos hijos de puta que terminaron con un movil de mirda BQ hiper burbujeado gracias a los vendedores del mediamierda tiene que estar rondando el millon


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (28 Sep 2022)

En mediamrkt no piso, pero pase por un fnac hace 2 meses. Pregunte por unos auriculares al panchito que atendía, me dice que no tiene ni idea de las especificaciones del producto que lea la caja 

Valía unos 45€, pille en Amazon el mismo modelo por 23€


----------



## Llorón (28 Sep 2022)

Demasiado está tardando


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Sep 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> la cantidad de viejos langostos hijos de puta que terminaron con un movil de mirda BQ hiper burbujeado gracias a los vendedores del mediamierda tiene que estar rondando el millon



Yo tuve un BQ de mierda, que creo que me regalaron porque no creo que me comprase motu propio esa marca.

Un móvil chino horrible que lo venden al x3 en España. BQ es el Hawkers de los móviles.

Pero EZ QUEEE BQ ES ESPAÑÑOLLL y tal.


----------



## Azote87 (28 Sep 2022)

Ya veréis cuando se quede solo Amazon


----------



## NormanMan (28 Sep 2022)

la noticia parece ser una verdad a medias ya que es verdad que en lo que va de año ha bajado un 37% pero de ahí a quebrar... Tienen que pasar muchas cosas malas para que una empresa como Media-Saturn quiebre.
Todo el mercado ha bajado, incluso las monedas fiat se están yendo al guano.


----------



## Soy forero (28 Sep 2022)

Yo no soy tonto


----------



## Soy forero (28 Sep 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Ya veréis cuando se quede solo Amazon



Nos van a joder como quieran


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Sep 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Nos van a joder como quieran



Tú ya debes tener el culo como un bebedero de patos.


----------



## Davistt (28 Sep 2022)

El futuro es que toda la tecnología sea de alquiler o suscripción. Por eso cuando solo quede Amazon, estos ya no venderán, solo podrás acceder a sus cosas si alquilas o te suscribes.


----------



## jolu (28 Sep 2022)

Joder!!!
Es una tienda donde he comprado poquísimo, muy poco. Sólo he escuchado quejas de ellos y caen generalmente muy mal.

Tampoco deseo que se vaya al guano, habrá mucho currela que no lo merezca. Ellos por lo menos podrán ganarse la vida cargando sacos de cusco a los amegos en riesgo de exclusión, pero ellas...
la que sea guapa debe olvidarse de ganarse la vida en la calle, su cuerpo no es suyo es del PSOE, sólo le queda en tik tok. Las feas tendrán que opositar para apagar las velas de la Irena de turno y comer rabo de rata.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> La última vez que entré a un MierdaMarkt todavía se pagaba en maravedís



La última vez que entré en un Mierdamarkt me atendían brontosaurios.


----------



## Murray's (28 Sep 2022)

Ese enlace de op es fake

Y tan en la mierda no estará cuando aún abren tiendas










MediaMarkt abre una nueva tienda en Valencia


El nuevo establecimiento cuenta con una superficie de más de 1.900 metros cuadrados distribuidos en dos plantas




www.lasprovincias.es


----------



## Nami (28 Sep 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Trabajé en MediaMarkt en cajas y servicio post venta.
> No compreis allí. Venden reacondicionados como si fueran moviles nuevos. Los de almacén tienen 0 cuidado, los pedidos a recoger están acumulados y apelotonados en habitáculos de mierda. MediaMarkt es un Banco encubierto, los trabajadores cobran una mierda y solo se llevan algo más cuando hacen tarjetas, que es su negocio principal. Por qué digo esto? Porque si no haces (vendes) un mínimo de tarjetas a los clientes, vas a la calle.
> En mi caso así fue, independientemente de que yo era el único que cuadras las cajas y hacia el arqueo bien, o que fuera el único en plantilla capaz de hablar en inglés y atender clientes extranjeros, dió igual porque no hice ni una tarjeta. Y yo que me alegro, no quise hacer ninguna puesto que mi contrato no era de vendedor de tarjetas bancarias, sino de cajero. Si querían que vendiera tarjetas de Banco, que me paguen como a uno del Banco.
> 
> MediaMarkt si leeis esto, que os vaya bien y la vida os de TODO lo que os tenga que dar. Agur.



Las famosas tarjetas revolving... a mí me intentaron colar una para la compra de una TV en cómodos plazos (el precio de la TV estaba bien). Esas que nunca acabas de pagar porque siempre estás pagando intereses. Menos mal que leí antes los comentarios por internet y estaba prevenida.


----------



## latumbadehuma (28 Sep 2022)

pero que alma de cantaros que sois todos.

Lo primero es saber que modelo quieres de lo que sea.

Por ejemplo, a mi se me jodiu la nevera y queria una que no consumiera mucho, y por precios me fui a por una LG.

Lo segundo es mirar el codigo, por ejemplo: GBP62PZNBC

Lo tercero buscar en google ese código, y huir de los anuncios de google

Miras precios, y ves las opiniones de quien te lo envía.

Si te sale mediamark, pues alli. te te sale ECI, pues allí, sui te sale Amazon, pues allí.

Pues mira a mi que me salio en una pequeña tienda de barcelona llamada electronorma, que no tenía ni idea de esa empresa.

Me gustaron las opiniones de la tienda, compre,. y en unos días la nevera funcionando.

que mania tenéis con amazon, ECI, mediarmark...


----------



## Abrojo (28 Sep 2022)

a mí me tocó sufrir a Pixmania antes de descubrir PCComponentes. Nunca recibí una grabadora de CDs que pagué y compré on line y me personé en una tienda y les cancelé la orden.

Hace diez años cerraron todas las tiendas. QSJ


----------



## Ignatius (28 Sep 2022)

Lo que no sé es como queda alguien que compre allí.
MM es segunda mano a precio de nuevo, y si encima lo pillas en el día sin iva, más caro todavía.
Hay que ser tonto para comprar algo.


----------



## McNulty (28 Sep 2022)

Pues en mi zona van a abrir uno.


----------



## Otto_69 (28 Sep 2022)

alfamadrid dijo:


> Os acordáis de Saturn? La puta mierda inventada por ellos para burlar a hacienda ?



Ya me metes miedo , a ver que cajeras del MM acabamos viendo en el congreso.


----------



## Otto_69 (28 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> a mí me tocó sufrir a Pixmania antes de descubrir PCComponentes. Nunca recibí una grabadora de CDs que pagué y compré on line y me personé en una tienda y les cancelé la orden.
> 
> Hace diez años cerraron todas las tiendas. QSJ



Esos eran malisimos, no tenian servicio tecnico en España y si se te jodia una tele la mandaban a Francia.Y quejate en gabacho si quieres.


----------



## cuñado de bar (28 Sep 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> Si Mediamarkt no va bien, es porque no es competitivo, no ofrece buenos precios o buen servicio, deberían hacerlo, sería bueno para el mercado que haya un competidor más !!! Un competidor menos no interesa, a mi me gustaba pasear por el Mediamarkt.



Como dije por atrás, Mediamarkt estaba bien en tiempos de la burbuja. Donde había menos paro y comprar online no era tan masivo como ahora. Ofrecía mejores precios que en el corte inglés. Pero ahora no. Ahora vas a por un monitor de pc por ejemplo y cuesta 50€ más que comprándolo online. Se ha convertido en otro el corte inglés al uso, pero con peor atención al cliente. 

En mi opinión, creo que sólo sobrevivirá de forma online. Las tiendas tienen los días contados.


----------



## BogadeAriete (28 Sep 2022)

En 10 años, para comprarte una puta calculadora científica, o Amazon (50 % del mercado mundial), o Aliexpress (el otro 50 %).
Eran unos gitanacos, pero que desaparezca solo hace mas rico a Bezos...


----------



## Abrojo (28 Sep 2022)

Hay todo un mercado de productos reacondicionados pero creo, entiendo, que deberían estar etiquetados como tales y rebajados. Por lo q tengo entendido MM no lo hacía


----------



## Mcgregor (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## cuartango (29 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues en mi zona van a abrir uno.



¿En qué provincia?

En Burgos hace años que queremos uno pero no acaba de llegar. Preferiría un FNAC pero cualquiera es bienvenido.


----------



## PROM (29 Sep 2022)

Un local abierto al público a día de hoy es un agujero negro de dinero que se va. Alquiler + electricidad + stock ya se llevan un pico. Estan muertos y lo saben.


----------



## McNulty (30 Sep 2022)

cuartango dijo:


> ¿En qué provincia?
> 
> En Burgos hace años que queremos uno pero no acaba de llegar. Preferiría un FNAC pero cualquiera es bienvenido.



Valencia.


----------



## Otto_69 (30 Sep 2022)

Recuerdo que la ultima vez que fui a uno habia un cartel de "Se tu propia jefa" para unirse a la cadena con la foto de UNA PANCHITA.Si quereis timar ya hasta los inmis es que estan desesperados pense.


----------



## Otto_69 (30 Sep 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Como dije por atrás, Mediamarkt estaba bien en tiempos de la burbuja. Donde había menos paro y comprar online no era tan masivo como ahora. Ofrecía mejores precios que en el corte inglés. Pero ahora no. Ahora vas a por un monitor de pc por ejemplo y cuesta 50€ más que comprándolo online. Se ha convertido en otro el corte inglés al uso, pero con peor atención al cliente.
> 
> En mi opinión, creo que sólo sobrevivirá de forma online. Las tiendas tienen los días contados.



Siempre quedara la venta de neveras, microrondas y radiadores paco a gente mayor pero la electronica cara se va por el online.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Oct 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> En mediamrkt no piso, pero pase por un fnac hace 2 meses. Pregunte por unos auriculares al panchito que atendía, me dice que no tiene ni idea de las especificaciones del producto que lea la caja
> 
> Valía unos 45€, pille en Amazon el mismo modelo por 23€



Es que ese es el tema. Son sitios obsoletos que ya no aportan nada. Ya no tienen razón de ser.


----------



## Kenthomi (7 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Cuando se ha podido hacer un PC a la última por 700€?
> 
> La última gráfica de gama alta que salió a precio asequible fue la GTX 780 hace 9 años, y el modelo más rancio era la Gigabyte Windforce X3 que valía ya 450€ solo la gráfica. Ponle un i7 3770K y el resto de componentes y se te iba a más de 1200€ de los de hace casi una década. Tradicionalmente como mínimo han sido 1200-1500€ para hacer un PC gaming y tampoco será a la última.



Anterior a eso no había aún los I7 había los pentium 4 con HTen socket 478


----------



## Murray's (7 Oct 2022)

10 o más años llevo oyendo que va cerrar mediamarkt, el corte inglés, TVE, SEAT y todo sigue igual


----------



## Soundblaster (7 Oct 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> yo trabajé hace años ahí y me despidieron por decir cosas que no gustaban, despilfarraban, compraban producto sin hacer un cálculo de lo que se iba a vender, los proveedores eran un desastre, admitían devoluciones que en ningún caso se podia permitir, no hacian un control exhaustivo del stock, no consolidaban a sus trabajadores, los llevaban a formaciones caras para luego despedirlos al año, ventas engañosas con un seguro asociado que no habías pedido, sacaban las carcasas de los teléfonos y te la vendían a parte y un montón de cosas mas que paso de contar.
> Son una joya, no se que tal irá ahora, lo que si hago es comprarles los videojuegos porque siempre tienen el mejor precio.



ni deberias comprarle los juegos, se pagan en otro sitio a más precio y ya.


----------

